

P = NP: An Apocalypse. - KennethMyers
http://techno-anthropology.blogspot.com/2012/03/p-np-apocalypse.html

======
tincholio
This seems like a rip-off of Scott Aaronson's news piece:
www.scottaaronson.com/writings/phcollapse.pdf

------
sukuriant
Interesting, but the article completely washes over the fact that while a
polynomial algorithm exists for an NP algorithm, if P = NP, it has not yet
been determined; so, while prime factorization would be P in P = NP, we would
have to discover that particular P = NP algorithm. Technically, I suppose we
could map prime factorization to 3-SAT and use the
O(n^$some_ridiculous_number) algorithm to get prime factors, but in a strong
majority of cases, it would probably still be more efficient to use the a^N
algorithm.

